# White or Black boxes?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2005)

This past weekend we were given black turn in boxes at Snow Shoe.  I had never even seen this at a comp.  The KCBS reps wanted an opionion on them so I thought before contacting them, I would ask you folks.  Here is some turn in boxes both in white and black.  DONT judge the food persay, just how the box with the food in it looks.  Let me know what which one you like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the look of the white boxes.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the look, but what the heck is the point? Who are they trying to please with the new look?


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the balck boxes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2005)

Agree, I prefer the black.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 20, 2005)

It seems the black boxes "frame" the food better IMO...when will they make a final decision?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 20, 2005)

Black.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Grey


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the black... but I really don't care. :dunno:


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the traditional white boxes, I guess I'm more used to seeing White. 

It looks like my brother took the pictures, He always takes the picture from the lid side. Your appearance looks great even from the "wrong" angle.

Rich Decker

www.lostnationvt.com


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 20, 2005)

Rich, Welcome to the forum...I looked at your website and saw your contest results..._*MOST *_impressive!  Now, put this forum on your links section or I'll kick you out! :!:


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Rich, Welcome to the forum...I looked at your website and saw your contest results..._*MOST *_impressive!  Now, put this forum on your links section or I'll kick you out! :!:


He means it.  [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

black


----------



## txpgapro (Sep 20, 2005)

White, it makes the entree stand out more.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 20, 2005)

black


----------



## Griff (Sep 20, 2005)

White. It's just not right eating food out of a black container. Ever see a blaqck plate?

Griff


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> White. It's just not right eating food out of a black container. Ever see a *blaqck* plate?
> 
> Griff



Never seen one of those *blaqck* plates....  They sale them at Williams-Sonoma? 8-[ 

I actually have a few black plates, but only use them for certain things.
White plates are concidered to be the best 'frame' for food by the restaurant industry.

But...  The black with the garnish in the pictures made the food not look as washed out looking as the food in the white containers did.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 21, 2005)

White


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 21, 2005)

lilq'er said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":1k6a1ioy]
> It looks like my brother took the pictures, He always takes the picture from the lid side. Your appearance looks great even from the "wrong" angle.



I took those pictures thank you! :-X[/quote:1k6a1ioy]

 :pop:  :pop: Oh Boy!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 21, 2005)

Luuuuuuuke come to the dark side.... NOT

Stick with the white... there is something wierd about eating out of a black container.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 21, 2005)

Rich Decker wrote: 

It looks like my brother took the pictures, He always takes the picture from the lid side. Your appearance looks great even from the "wrong" angle. 


I took those pictures thank you! 

We like the turn in box pictures to be from the same angle that the judges are going to look at the box. The garnish queens like to evaluate the box picture with the score, They do a great job. All our boxes from this season are on my web site.

Rich Decker
www.lostnationvt.com


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 21, 2005)

What is a BBQ competition comming to when we are concerned about the color of the box?   :ack: I like to cook a KCBS contest because you have to be very well rounded in your knowledge to do well on a consistent basis.  Who cares about the color of the box if the food in it is what is being judged?  But, if I had to pick, black would be my choice.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 21, 2005)

My thoughts....if the contest organizers provide everyone with the same box, it's fair to everyone.

I don't like the idea of garnish.  A bbq contest should judge bbq, not how good I am at arranging lettuce.

  So the appearance should be based on the meat alone, and everyone
should use the same color box.

 :razz:


----------



## Finney (Sep 21, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Last year at the MIM contest in Charlotte, they used clear boxes for their blind entry.



It didn't matter... the blind people couldn't tell anyway.   





_get over it... you know it was funny_ 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2005)

If it comes in the same color box for everybody, it doesn't really matter.


----------

